# NAIA



## Multi Sport (Aug 9, 2018)

For those who have kids considering an NAIA school you will have opportunity to watch the Championship Tournament first hand this year in Irvine 11-26 thru 12-1. Not sure of the exact location yet.


----------



## Multi Sport (Aug 9, 2018)

That was short lived... looks like it was moved to Alabama.


----------



## HouseofCards (Aug 9, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> That was short lived... looks like it was moved to Alabama.


Men in Irvine, women in Alabama.

http://www.naia.org/SportSelect.dbml?DB_OEM_ID=27900&SPID=96220&SPSID=640532&DB_OEM_ID=27900


----------



## Multi Sport (Aug 10, 2018)

HouseofCards said:


> Men in Irvine, women in Alabama.
> 
> http://www.naia.org/SportSelect.dbml?DB_OEM_ID=27900&SPID=96220&SPSID=640532&DB_OEM_ID=27900


My dd is bummed but I guess the team will need to adopt a new theme song. Sweet Home Alabama..


----------



## mirage (Aug 13, 2018)

Fried catfish, hush puppies and grits.....

There was a time I used to travel to Huntsville AL every other week for couple of years......


----------



## Multi Sport (Aug 13, 2018)

mirage said:


> Fried catfish, hush puppies and grits.....
> 
> There was a time I used to travel to Huntsville AL every other week for couple of years......


Well if my DDs team makes it there I will have to give it a try.


----------



## CaliKlines (Aug 13, 2018)

mirage said:


> Fried catfish, hush puppies and grits.....
> 
> There was a time I used to travel to Huntsville AL every other week for couple of years......





Multi Sport said:


> Well if my DDs team makes it there I will have to give it a try.


Catfish Cabin in Lake Guntersville, just down the street from Crawmomma’s, serving the best Cajun crawdads. I’ll be rooting for her MS...you’ll be eating like a king.


----------



## Multi Sport (Aug 14, 2018)

Pre-season poll for each Conference.  

http://www.naia.org/ViewArticle.dbml?SPSID=644849&SPID=98900&DB_OEM_ID=27900&ATCLID=211768027


----------



## Multi Sport (Aug 14, 2018)

Vanguard and Westmont both are in the top 10.


2018 NAIA Women’s Soccer Coaches’ Preseason Top 25 Poll – (Aug. 14)

RANK WEEK SCHOOL (1ST PLACE VOTES) 2017 RECORD TOTAL POINTS
1 1 Spring Arbor (Mich.) (15) 24-1-1 405
2 2 Benedictine (Kan.) 19-3-3 391
3 3 University of Northwestern Ohio 20-3-1 379
4 4 William Carey (Miss.) 17-3-0 367
5 5 Martin Methodist (Tenn.) 21-1-2 350
6 7 Southeastern (Fla.) 19-2-0 338
7 8 Vanguard (Calif.) 16-4-1 331
8 6 Westmont (Calif.) 16-4-2 310
9 9 Mobile (Ala.) 14-5-0 293
10 9 Columbia (Mo.) 21-0-2 285
11 11 Marian (Ind.) 16-3-4 273
12 14 Keiser (Fla.) 15-3-1 253
13 13 Oklahoma Wesleyan 20-2-1 251
14 15 Embry-Riddle (Ariz.) 18-4-0 233
15 11 Tennessee Wesleyan 15-5-2 227
16 16 Ottawa (Kan.) 17-4-1 213
17 17 The Master's (Calif.) 15-6-1 185
18 18 Central Methodist (Mo.) 16-3-2 182
19 21 Cumberland (Tenn.) 14-5-1 166
20 19 Georgia Gwinnett 13-3-1 151
20 19 Science & Arts (Okla.) 17-4-1 151
22 23 Lindsey Wilson (Ky.) 11-6-3 144
23 22 Hastings (Neb.) 15-3-4 133
24 24 John Brown (Ark.) 18-3-0 102
25 NR Eastern Oregon 13-4-2


----------



## Multi Sport (Oct 30, 2018)

Latest NAIA Womens Poll:

RANK WEEK SCHOOL [1st Place Votes] RECORD FINAL POINTS
1 1 William Carey (Miss.) 15-1 498
2 2 Southeastern (Fla.) 16-1-1 474
3 3 Spring Arbor (Mich.) 14-1-1 467
4 4 Vanguard (Calif.) 14-1 445
5 5 Martin Methodist (Tenn.) 15-1-1 436
6 6 Keiser (Fla.) 15-2-1 426
7 8 Embry-Riddle (Ariz.) 14-2 398
8 9 Benedictine (Kan.) 15-1-2 387
9 12 Georgia Gwinnett 13-3 363
10 14 Lindsey Wilson (Ky.) 8-3-2 340
11 13 Hastings (Neb.) 13-0-3 333
12 10 Westmont (Calif.) 12-1-3 325
13 15 Cumberland (Tenn.) 14-2-1 293
14 20 University of Northwestern Ohio 12-3-3 273
15 11 Marian (Ind.) 10-4-3 268
16 24 Grace (Ind.) 16-2 259
17 18 Midland (Neb.) 12-1-3 248
18 22 Cumberlands (Ky.) 15-1-2 234
19 23 Trinity Christian (Ill.) 16-1 181
20 17 Mobile (Ala.) 11-6 179
21 NR Texas Wesleyan 12-3-1 163
22 NR Kansas Wesleyan 13-2-2 157
23 NR Eastern Oregon 13-1-2 144
24 7 John Brown (Ark.) 13-3-1 141
25 21 MidAmerica Nazarene (Kan.) 14-2-1 89


----------



## gkrent (Oct 31, 2018)

I'm surprised that Concordia Irvine isn't on that list


----------



## Multi Sport (Oct 31, 2018)

Concordia in Nebraska got a few votes..


----------



## Multi Sport (Oct 31, 2018)

Earlier in the season Eastern Oregon(23) beat Embry-Riddle (7) who crushed Hastings (11). 

Rankings....go figure.


----------



## Kopi (Nov 8, 2018)

https://portal.stretchinternet.com/gsac/portal.htm?eventId=488387&streamType=video
Good game


----------



## Kopi (Nov 8, 2018)

Huge upset Hope International over Vanguard 2-1


----------



## Multi Sport (Nov 9, 2018)

Kopi said:


> Huge upset Hope International over Vanguard 2-1


Wow! Hope is probably the smallest college...ever.


----------



## jojosoccer (Nov 29, 2018)

Isn’t Concordia Irvine DII?


----------



## gkrent (Nov 30, 2018)

jojosoccer said:


> Isn’t Concordia Irvine DII?


Yes, you are correct, they went D2 in 2015.  I'm living in the past.


----------



## jojosoccer (Nov 30, 2018)

I didn’t remember when Concordia promoted to DII
But I remember they had some great DIII runs to the final four...


----------



## gkrent (Nov 30, 2018)

jojosoccer said:


> I didn’t remember when Concordia promoted to DII
> But I remember they had some great DIII runs to the final four...


They were NAIA before they were D2


----------



## Josep (Dec 2, 2018)

I didn’t know Concordia was DII either. Thanks.


----------

